# what to do with old rotors? trash? recycle center?



## pt00323i (Jun 5, 2002)

just want to know what you guys do with old rotors after a brake job. I have a few sets laying around.

I'm thinking of putting it in the trash, bad idea?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Locally, the county has a trash transfer station/recycling center. I've dropped mine off for recycling.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

pt00323i said:


> just want to know what you guys do with old rotors after a brake job. I have a few sets laying around.
> 
> I'm thinking of putting it in the trash, bad idea?


Need to tie anything down? Use them as weights by hanging them off a rope... Need to work out? Make your own dumbbells... Lots of uses for old car parts... Mind you I made a beer mug out of a VW Beetle cylinder and connecting rod... works great, but full it weighs about 10lbs... if you drink too much, you knock yourself out with it! uch::rofl:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Planters.

Actually, I keep a couple around as tools for pushing out bushings. They're the right size for some.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

You can take them to a scrap yard and actually sell them for a small amount of money. Probably not worth doing for a set or two, but if you have a few sets that can add up to a good bit of weight.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

A friend of mine with a honda civic si wanted to take them off my hands  . I'd recycle them, though.


----------



## Hutchman (Jul 20, 2004)

Any auto parts store will take care of them for you. (autozone/oriely) They will also take old fluids. No cost.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Hutchman said:


> Any auto parts store will take care of them for you. (autozone/oriely) They will also take old fluids. No cost.


Schuck's will take old engine oil and nothing else. No filters, no rotors, no coolant, no brake fluid, no gear oil...


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Sell them to Goth Body art folks as earlobe plugs.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Salvator said:


> Need to tie anything down? Use them as weights by hanging them off a rope... Need to work out? Make your own dumbbells... Lots of uses for old car parts... Mind you I made a beer mug out of a VW Beetle cylinder and connecting rod... works great, but full it weighs about 10lbs... if you drink too much, you knock yourself out with it! uch::rofl:


do they fit olympic bars? :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## BobC (Jun 17, 2003)

pt00323i said:


> just want to know what you guys do with old rotors after a brake job. I have a few sets laying around.
> 
> I'm thinking of putting it in the trash, bad idea?


I take mine to the shop that works on my car. They have a pile of stuff like that out back. About once a month someone comes and picks it all up to take it to the scrap yard.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

HW said:


> do they fit olympic bars? :dunno: :rofl:


Should slip right over the ends of a driveshaft, after you remove the u-joints... (U-joints make excellent kitchen trivets, BTW)... :rofl:


----------

